# Anyone else waiting for the new Stihl BR800?



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

This thing looks amazing. I have owned a lot of backpack blowers and though I don't like everything Stihl makes their BP blowers have been incredible for me. This one tops them all and can be started without a battery using a pull cord from the "driver's position while omg your back! Very cool.

https://opereviews.com/landscaping/leaf-blowers/new-stihl-br-800-backpack-blower-first-look/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Definitely looks pretty slick!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Funny, I was just on their website last night looking at everything, which I hadn't done before. Not buying anything, but looking. Might request their printed catalog.

Is this a 2 or 4 cycle engine?


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Its a 2 cycle engine. They call it 4mix or something but you mix the gas and oil. 0 problems starting the old one, usually starts first pull. Their catalog is really great to look through. I didn't realize Stihl makes a lot of great hand tools and hand saws too.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

We have a Stihl dealer fairly nearby.

Do they also make 4-cycle blowers?

I guess they're working hard to cut emissions regardless (2-cycle engines are historically dirty from what I hear). I use my neighbor's 2-cycle walk behind edger once or twice per year.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Green said:


> We have a Stihl dealer fairly nearby.
> 
> Do they also make 4-cycle blowers?
> 
> I guess they're working hard to cut emissions regardless (2-cycle engines are historically dirty from what I hear). I use my neighbor's 2-cycle walk behind edger once or twice per year.


FYI The BR600, BR700 and new BR800 and probably several others run a 4 cycle engine. All of the Stihl 4 cycles run on mixed fuel so they don't require oil changes. Just about all of their trimmers are the 4 mix engines. They sound a lot different and make way more torque than the 2 cycles.

Back to the topic, I just bought a BR700 earlier this year and love it! Can't justify selling it and dropping that kind of cash now but the 800 does sound like a really good blower.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Here's a video displaying more of their 2019 tools from "Dirt Monkey" Youtube channel. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN2I8k7M6i4


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I am waiting to see pricing on the Kombi battery system. That looks pretty nice.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> FYI The BR600, BR700 and new BR800 and probably several others run a 4 cycle engine. All of the Stihl 4 cycles run on mixed fuel so they don't require oil changes. Just about all of their trimmers are the 4 mix engines. They sound a lot different and make way more torque than the 2 cycles.


So, not all mixed oil/gas engines are 2-cycle. Interesting. I thought that was a hallmark of the 2-cycle, and that the 4-cycles all ran on just gas.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Green said:


> So, not all mixed oil/gas engines are 2-cycle. Interesting. I thought that was a hallmark of the 2-cycle, and that the 4-cycles all ran on just gas.


Yes, the Stihl "4 Mix" engine is almost a combination of 2 and 4 cycle. It has valves just like a 4 cycle and fires every other revolution but the crankshaft/bottom end is lubricated by the fuel/oil mix like a 2 cycle. The advantage is no oil changes typical of 4 cycle engines and much more torque than a 2 cycle and you don't lose lubrication to the crank when you flip it upside down to edge. The only disadvantage I see are those folks that feel mixing 2 cycle fuel is complicated. :lol: I mean how hard is it really to pump a gallon of gas in a jug and pour a bottle of oil in it???

I currently have 3 of these Stihl engines. A trimmer, the blower and a telescoping pole saw. They have a much deeper exhaust tone and don't sound like they turn as many RPM's as a 2 cycle plus the throttle is a lot more sensitive. They take a little time to get used to the feel but I do really like them.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

A 4-mix trimmer is still turning 11k rpms, (blowers are somewhat lower) you just hear the exhaust every other rotation instead of every time around.

I like stratified charge two-strokes myself. Solves the unburnt fuel problem two-strikes have while keeping the engine mechanically simple.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

How does the Stihl type compare to regular 2 and 4 cycle engines in terms of the pollution? Also, are modern 2 cycles still as dirty as the old ones, or are they improved?

What's "stratified 2-stroke"?


----------

